# How to increase butt muscle density?



## metomeya (Apr 22, 2005)

Okay here is my story      

Ex-high school superstar (well maybe not superstar) athlete.  I'm now in college.  In high school I could sit on my *butt *in class for hours, but my "*butt*" was fine.  I was hard as a ROCK!

So I stopped sports and working out.  My butt got big and soft.  Now after about 15 minutes my ass hurts like nothing else.  I have to keep moving positiong and getting up (if i'm allowed to).  It doesn't goto sleep, but its just really uncomfritable.

Anyways I've tried to start working out to uh, increase butt density.  While I'm weaker since high school, I have increasing in weight but my *butt* hasn't gotten better when it comes to sitting.  



*OK* New attack on the same problem!  I've read about *Myofibral * and *Sarcomere * Hypertrophy (density not size, is there a difference between the two?).  I've been doing the usually 8-12 reps middle weight range and three sets, which is suppose to increase *Sarcoplasmic * hypertrophy (size not density)

So today I did 5 reps heavy weights, and two sets for squats.  I was trying to do stepups (on a about less than 18" platform) with heavy weight, but that was tough for stablize, I don't know if it did that much good.   Feel likes its working.  Anyways here is my questions

Besides heavy weights, low reps, is there any other way to increase my butt density?  Running?  Plyometrics?  Which is best?  Would extremely high reps increase density also?  (i used to do 45 donkeys every night when I was in high school)!


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 22, 2005)

*cough* hemoriods *cough*


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 22, 2005)

RORLFMAOFJAOIFNAOF ANFFOKJA@ Butt muscle density

ROKFOMZFOAF F


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 22, 2005)

Just do squats.


----------

